# Pumpkin scones



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

Stopped at Starbucks on my way to work this morning and got one of their pumpkin scones with my coffee. Holy cow, it was good! Anyone know how to make something similar?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I find Starbucks' baked goods way too sweet (although I'm completely addicted to their coffee). I tweaked one of my scone recipes and came up with the following. Give it a try.

*Pumpkin Scones*

3 cups flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 TBSP baking powder
1/8 tsp. salt
2 tsp. Pumpkin Pie Spice (widely available)
1 Cup Chopped Pecans

1/2 cup butter, very cold, cut into small dice

½ cup milk
½ cup Pure Pumpkin Puree
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla

1 TBSP Milk
1 TBSP turbinado sugar

Preheat the oven to 375ºF. Place the flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, pumpkin pie spice and chopped pecans in a large bowl and whisk to combine. Scatter the butter dice over the dry ingredients. With your fingers, blend in the butter by squeezing it with the flour until it is well distributed. The mixture will still appear dry, this is fine.

In a bowl or glass measure, mix together the milk, pumpkin puree, egg and vanilla. Once combined, add to the dry ingredients. Knead gently for 1 minute (this is best done by hand in the bowl while turning the bowl).

On a cooky sheet lined with parchment or foil, form the dough into a round, 7" in diameter and 1 ½ " thick. If desired, brush with 1 T. milk and sprinkle with sugar. Cut circle into 6 pieces, separating them slightly.

Bake for 15 minutes. Rotate pan and bake for another 12 minutes, or until lightly browned. Serve warm with butter, honey or jam.


----------



## allisontwitt (Oct 23, 2006)

This is the exact starbucks pumpkin scone recipe..

INGREDIENTS:
2 cups all-purpose flour
7 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 cup canned pumpkin
3 tablespoons half-and-half 
1 large egg
6 tablespoons cold butter

Plain Glaze 
1 cup plus 1 tablespoons powdered sugar
2 tablespoons whole milk

Spiced Icing
1 cup plus 3 tablespoons powdered sugar
2 tablespoons whole milk
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
pinch ground ginger
pinch ground cloves

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.
2. Combine flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg, 1/4 teaspoon cloves, and 1/4 teaspoon ginger in a large bowl.
3. In a separate medium bowl, whisk together pumpkin, half-and-half, and eggs.
4. Cut butter into cubes then add it to the dry ingredients. Use a pastry knife or a fork to combine butter with dry ingredients. Continue mixing until no chunks of butter are visible. You can also use a food processor: Pulse butter into dry ingredients until it is the texture of cornmeal or coarse sand.
5. Fold wet ingredients into dry ingredients, then form the dough into a ball. Pat out dough onto a lightly floured surface and form it into a 1 -inch thick rectangle that is about 9 inches long and 3 inches wide. Use a large knife or a pizza wheel to slice the dough twice through the width, making three equal portions. Cut those three slices diagonally so that you have 6 triangular slices of dough.
6. Bake for 14 to 16 minutes on a baking sheet that has been lightly oiled or lined with parchment paper. Scones should begin to turn light brown.
7. While scones cool, prepare plain glaze by combining ingredients in a medium bowl with an electric mixer on medium speed. Mx until smooth.
8 When scones are cool, use a brush to paint a coating of the glaze over the top of each scone.
9. As that white glaze firms up, prepare spiced icing by combining ingredients in another medium bowl with an electric mixer on medium speed. Drizzle this thicker icing over each scone and allow the icing to dry before serving (at least 1 hour). A squirt bottle works great for this, or you can drizzle with a whisk.Makes 6 scones.


----------

